# Your Partner and MUT



## pinksugar (Oct 15, 2007)

ok ok, let's admit it. We're all friends here.. do you think your partner is jealous of MUT? or, alternatively, has he/she commented on how much you use it?

I think my bf is just a little jealous of the time I spend on mut, LOL. I don't think it's to the point where it's harming our relationship but he definately notices when I'm on this website and seems a little glum sometimes. I make up for it with lots of cuddles and kisses.

Does your partner comment on how much you visit MUT? what does he or she say?


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 15, 2007)

With my ex - when we were chatting I would get quiet at times and he'd go, "are you on your forum... again?!".

He always knew when I was on it because I wouldn't pay attention to him. Haha.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 15, 2007)

he thinks I am a fiend. he teases me and says I am obsessed with the site. One time when we were about to get it on (actually he was about to get it on ...while I was on MUT...) and he got kinda ...testy...it was cute though.


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 15, 2007)

well when i found mut i was with my ex

he hated that he said so you are really group of bored ppl who dont have a life

well he was the one without a life he still there....


----------



## Andi (Oct 15, 2007)

When IÂ´m with my fiancÃ© IÂ´m only on MuT when heÂ´s asleep. I think heÂ´s glad I found MuT cause itÂ´s one big happy family and being on here makes me very happy


----------



## Lia (Oct 15, 2007)

BF doesn't get bothered - he only thinks it's funny that i'm on a makeup forum. Plus, i don't talk that much about it to him.


----------



## Leony (Oct 15, 2007)

No jealousy or complaints here, he asked only to always wear an electromagnetic wave prevention apron when I'm online for hours.


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 15, 2007)

that toughtful


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 15, 2007)

No, my bf is not jealous at all. I totally devote MOST of my time to him. Other than work, school, and family.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Oct 15, 2007)

ever since i showed my BF makeup collections of some board members here, he stopped nagging me about how much makeup I have - so it is a good thing



(now he says "well at least you don't have as much as the girls on this makeup forum!")

sometimes he would get mad when I was on the boards and he wanted me to come to bed



but overall I think he didn't care.


----------



## oneewiishx0 (Oct 15, 2007)

Mine actually goes on a car forum and he got me into looking for my OWN forum cause we'd be on the phone nd Im like what are you doing? and hes like Im just on my forums

Now when we are on the phone we can both be on our forums in silence together


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 16, 2007)

haha in silence together that's cute. Right now, I'm sitting on the lounge with my bf next to me, and we're both on laptops, haha!


----------



## macface (Oct 16, 2007)

He does not care at all he has his own forums he goes into.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 16, 2007)

toby tells me to go on when he knows i'm upset, stressed, etc. i just got off the phone with him to come on lol


----------



## rejectstar (Oct 16, 2007)

Mine doesn't know this forum exists! LOL. But I don't live with him or anything, and I'm rarely on the computer when I'm with him.


----------



## lglala84 (Oct 16, 2007)

Mine doesnt mine ......he is usually too entertained playing his video game and we only have one TV in the house. One time at night he got nosy and looked at the forum with me...He's like what do these girls talk about.....uhhmmm yeah he was interested in reading the SEX forum.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Oct 16, 2007)

He makes lil comments here and there like "you and your makeup forum....i don't get it" haha. And like when I'm posting a reply to a "this dress, love it or leave it" type of thread he'll stand behing me and read what I'm typing in a girly voice and laugh at me, but then he says it's cute. And when I'm home alone and sad/bored and i call him he'll go "just get on your makeup forum for a lil while and I'll be home before you know it" haha.


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 16, 2007)

My BF doesn't even know about it! I have mentipned MUT a few times...but he forgets.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif toby tells me to go on when he knows i'm upset, stressed, etc. i just got off the phone with him to come on lol Toby better not complain. If it wasn't for MUT, he would have never met his gorgeous girlfriend.


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 16, 2007)

Mine's not bothered how much time I spend on MuT. He actually asks what I'm doing when I don't spend a lot of time on here.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Toby better not complain. If it wasn't for MUT, he would have never met his gorgeous girlfriend.




oh, yes! very true! oh, and i'm his FIANCEE now that i'm bling-blingin' a ring! more of a reason to let me come on


----------



## Mares (Oct 16, 2007)

My Husband has a Turkish Forum he uses so no he`s not too bad, but now i must go make some dinner or he will be moaning he`s starving, he has been at work all day, but once i get on the forum i get carried away reading everyones threads and time flys by. He normally moans about how much make-up i buy when i go shopping.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 16, 2007)

John has no issues w/ MuT... Until I get upset over something on here. Then, as over-protective as he is, he tells me maybe I shouldn't be on as much.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh, yes! very true! oh, and i'm his FIANCEE now that i'm bling-blingin' a ring! more of a reason to let me come on



Let us see the bling bling ring!


----------



## farris2 (Oct 17, 2007)

hubby is in bed by 9 mostly and thats when I'm on here


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Oct 17, 2007)

LJ actually likes me to be on MUT mainly becuase makeup is something I want to do as a profession, so nah it don't bother him much.


----------

